# Strawberry Shortcake



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

Bass have kept me very good company for the last 4 months, but nature called... Not in that way, but it told me "Cheech, go try to catch trout on your fairy wand again." That, coupled with Improv's constant prodding to get out for some very healthy piscivores gave me the bug to go angle for trout with a fly rod. Piscovores they are, but this time they were keying on rodents, renegades (gotta love that renegade hatch), and callibaetis. In Heber by 4:45 am and on the water before sunrise. 41 degrees at the first honey hole and we weren't necessarily dressed for coat weather. Improv started by breaking off a fairly large rodent on a fairly large white mouthed creature. It was amazing to see the take, and equally amazing to see the stunned look on his face when he broke off.

Curtis was the next to strike a nice fish. I say nice fish, because it was a constant process weeding through 8 inch rainbows with the intelligence level of Anna Nicole Smith (RIP). 


















Dark grew into light. Recreational anglers and sportsmen like light. They also like Saturdays. Improv made a few new friends, and not on purpose. This dude and his wife obviously thought that Improv's hole was the only one on the lake, so he wadded up his powerbait ball o' goo, and hucked out literally about 3 feet from where Improv was fishing. They looked really friendly, but I stayed away because he was suffering from an incurable case of plumbers crack (I don't even think he knew what a pipe wrench was.)

Anyway, my turn to hook up. I had decided to throw on an intermediate line and a good ol' renegade (Mine just didn't have any white hackle. Strip... Strip.... BAM! Healthy cutt on board, and I was wishing I had my Carrot Stick and 14# test to horse this sucker in. Played him a bit, and eventually he came to hand...










The goo rod hatch was fairly prevalent, so we loaded up the Cheechmobile and headed to find the cruisers that are the bruisers. We got to destination #2 hoping to see toothy critters eating bugs on top. I'm convinced that ben dipped his bugs in smelly jelly, because he hooked up right off the bat. It's a riot when fish of this caliber will readily eat a dry fly. Improv is one of the best stillwater anglers I have fished with, and I noticed that he was fishing with his eyes closed this trip to give himself more of a challenge. Here you can witness that the eyes are sealed shut.










He obviously had his eyes closed when dressed himself this morning too.










Curtis got several rises, and got so frustrated that he shat himself,










And then instead of fishing the day out, he practiced his Mr. Roboto dance for the rest of the trip.










And....... The grand finale..... the lunch photo.










All in all a great trip where fish were punctured, Flobots were listened to, Ben fished naked... errr... I mean blind, and I took a huge nap in a nice 68 degree room for 3 hours when I got home.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Upper abdomens !


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice fish. I can't believe someone would crowd in where a person is already fishing?  Looks a great time, regardless of the plumber!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks to me like the only thing you need to work on is the lunch. Great photos, beauty fish :mrgreen:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Great report cheech! Thats awesome you got to fish rodents. If I can fish some time to get up there, that is the plan. You had me crackin up the whole time I read this. :lol: :lol:


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Cheechero that is some funny stuff. Having the eyes closed when he dressed himself, that is killing me.

Hey you weren't by chance using a _rodentia_ similar to Brakke's were you?


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

threshershark said:


> Cheechero that is some funny stuff. Having the eyes closed when he dressed himself, that is killing me.
> 
> Hey you weren't by chance using a _rodentia_ similar to Brakke's were you?


It's a mix between Brakke's, Nick's Cheeky mouse, Morrish's, and some bassy flavor. It swims really well.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Cool report Cheech !! 8)

_Very_ picture worthy too !!!


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Awesome, thanks for sharing the adventure; got a good laugh. I am in the dark about fishing rodents? I'm surprised we didn't get a picture of the plumber  but not dissapointed :wink: .


----------



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice looking fish there. I'm sure you did it with "No Handlebars" to. Love the Flobots. Always help the fish to come in.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Great Report , very entertaining .


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Great report and pics...funny stuff...I love Strawberry with a fly rod!


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

cheech said:


> It's a mix between Brakke's, Nick's Cheeky mouse, Morrish's, and some bassy flavor. It swims really well.


Interesting report, nice pics, but I'm absolutely clueless on the above lingo. It would be much appreciated if you could help me out.
Thanks.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> by The Naturalist on Wed Jul 23, 2008 5:17 pm
> 
> cheech wrote:
> It's a mix between Brakke's, Nick's Cheeky mouse, Morrish's, and some bassy flavor. It swims really well.
> ...


Those are big hairy flies made to look like a rodent swimming in the water. Cutthroat are voracious enough to tackle what most people would consider bass lures/flies (hence the bassy flavor).


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice report cheech. It's good to see you go for some trout once again :wink:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Sweet report!

I'm getting the trout shakes and your report is pure torture.

Thanks. :mrgreen:


----------



## Hounddog (Apr 9, 2008)

Good on ya to do the robot... Nobody uses that anymore. I really love the Sweet Chili Doritos paired with a cold M.D. thats some fine dining. I'll have to try some rodents.

Hounddog


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Love the report, good to see some mid week fishing is getting done. The lunch shot was a good attempt but it was lacking beef.... :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Love the report, good to see some mid week fishing is getting done. The lunch shot was a good attempt but it was lacking beef.... :mrgreen:


 :rotfl:

I think you started all this 'post your lunch' stuff !!!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> > Love the report, good to see some mid week fishing is getting done. The lunch shot was a good attempt but it was lacking beef.... :mrgreen:
> ...


It's kinda my trademark....


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Does that mean we can start calling you "lunchbox"? :lol:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Does that mean we can start calling you "lunchbox"? :lol:


I have been called worse...


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

My Dad always said, "Never trust a skinny cook".

I'd eat your grub. :wink:


----------

